# Warlocks 2 day high CBD butter



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been asked a few times for this. So here it goes. This isn't the fast THC butter you see all over. This has the same THC but the way it's made brings out the CBD's I like. And is super strong. So let's start.

You start with dried trim.





For this I use a large crock pot. Depending on the amount you have you can use a small crock. Or a double boiler. If you don't have any of them a pot with water and a metal bowl fir your butter making. First you need to find out how much trim you have. I use 1LB of unsalted butter to 1oz of trim/buds. Put it in the crock pot. Now add water make sure the buds are floating and there is plenty of water to cook all night.





Now set the crock to 200 let it heat up. Now get you butter ready. When water is heated add the butter.





Keep mixing till melted. Cover and let it simmer. You want to mix it often. And make sure mix is allway wet and soupy. 





Let it go like that for atleast 12 hours. Now for the messy part. Straining. I found it best to use to strainers and cheese cloth. And a big bowl





Cut the cloth so it fits in the strainers fold over so it doubled up. You might need more then 1 set so pre cut them.





Use a cup and slowly pour your soup and trim mix. After awhile it will get full. So use some tongs and squeeze the water and butter out of the leaves. This will be hot reason for the tongs





After this long and messy process you should have a nice bowl of water and butter.





After this just place in the frig over night. And I do mean frig do not freeze. And this is what you will get





Use a knife and cut into chunks. Remove and place in a different bowl. Then put back in frig for about an hour. This helps drain and unwanted water off.















During this time clean up and get set up for the next step. This was 2 large batches cooked at different times. So I needed my large bowl that I just place over a pot with water boiling.





Then place all the butter in the bowl. This helps make all the butter the same if you made different batches do to size or what ever. And let it melt















Ok now notice all the bubbles and stuff floating? Alot of it is water so you want to try and remove it. Use a few paper towels like a sqwegie.





Now at this point you can be done but I like to go one more step. I like the butter very clean and almost no plant matter. And there is still some right now. So I set up just like the first straining but use paper towels. You can use coffee filters but they take along time to drain. You want the butter hot at this point. 





After running about 1 cup of butter you want to wring out the towel and replace with a new one. Then after that add 1 cup to each container. And let cool.





When it's cool to the tuch place it in the frig till solid.





Now this is concentrate. But nice for storing. 

So now when you want to make something with this. I like to double boil a LB of butter and the 1 cup of mj butter. This will give you 1.5 lb of butter. (3 cups) this is great for baking. I eat 1 brownie or 2 cookies with this. But if your going to eat alot double that. 

Everyone is different so some people might need to add more butter to make it weaker or less for stronger. Keep in mind it takes about 1 hour to kick in so give it that time. If you want more eat more after that. I hope you enjoy this. It was a pain to right. I'm not that good at long posts like this. Stay high my friends.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

And I just realized I didn't put the punctuation in the title right. It's warlocks 2 day, high CBD butter. not a 2 day high sorry


----------



## gioua (Oct 24, 2012)

great post... read somewhere that butter goes belly up after the 24th hour of cooking? Guessing it aint so?

main reason I wont use butter anymore is the spoil factor.. (cant really taste the diff in butter or oil for me.. it all works)


just made some oil the other day gave 32 oz to a buddy with ailing parents. I need mine stronger too..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 24, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I've been asked a few times for this. So here it goes. This isn't the fast THC butter you see all over. This has the same THC but the way it's made brings out the CBD's I like. And is super strong. So let's start.
> 
> You start with dried trim.
> 
> ...





wow thankyou warlock! talk about an awesome tutorial. Glad i did some research and searching here before i attempted this!


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

gioua said:


> great post... read somewhere that butter goes belly up after the 24th hour of cooking? Guessing it aint so?
> 
> main reason I wont use butter anymore is the spoil factor.. (cant really taste the diff in butter or oil for me.. it all works)
> 
> ...


There is less then 24 hours of cooking. I havent spoiled a batch yet. Cook it low and slow. Don't go over 225f


----------



## Dice Clay (Oct 24, 2012)

Now what type of trim was that? Straight fan leaves, or bud trim?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 24, 2012)

What was the CBD level of the plant material tested at prior to making the butter? In other words, how do you know its high CBD or even has any CBD at all?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dice Clay said:


> Now what type of trim was that? Straight fan leaves, or bud trim?


No fans where harmed in the making of this.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> What was the CBD level of the plant material tested at prior to making the butter? In other words, how do you know its high CBD or even has any CBD at all?


all cannabis has cbd's. I've never had mine tested but it's master kush. That tests around .12% from othere test. And I'm not saying I have a high CBD plant when making this. It's the slow prosses of how it's made that lets the butters oil get in the plant and pull more of the cbd's out. Unlike the fast was shown on you tube. They get the THC. I like the relief I get with CBD over THC. So if you just want to get high the other fast ways are great. Just not the best for some people's pain. So I desided to post this. Not everyone will like it or want to take this long. But if it helps 1 person find a way to help with there pain it was worth the time to do all this.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 24, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> all cannabis has cbd's. I've never had mine tested but it's master kush. That tests around .12% from othere test. And I'm not saying I have a high CBD plant when making this. It's the slow prosses of how it's made that lets the butters oil get in the plant and pull more of the cbd's out. Unlike the fast was shown on you tube. They get the THC. I like the relief I get with CBD over THC. So if you just want to get high the other fast ways are great. Just not the best for some people's pain. So I desided to post this. Not everyone will like it or want to take this long. But if it helps 1 person find a way to help with there pain it was worth the time to do all this.


Not all cannabis contains CBD.

Your method of extraction is not pulling any more CBD out of the plant material than is does THC or other cannabinoids.

Its a good recipe but if you're not starting with high CBD plant material you can't make high CBD butter, period.


----------



## SICKWITITairg (Oct 24, 2012)

I use a crock pot as well, but no water. I just use as much butter/margerine/oil as will fill up half of the crock pot, then add trim (or ground buds). If you use water, some of the potency will be lost. Probably not much though. 

Great post.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> Not all cannabis contains CBD.
> 
> Your method of extraction is not pulling any more CBD out of the plant material than is does THC or other cannabinoids.
> 
> Its a good recipe but if you're not starting with high CBD plant material you can't make high CBD butter, period.


Name 1 strain that has 0 CBD. And agin I didn't say it's a higher CBD count then what it starts with. Just the the lower and slower butter/oil exstraction allows more of the CBD in the plant to be removed then fast method. In the end if I started with .12 % I'm going to end with .12% and the THC would still be the same. The point I was making is that when the fast method is used it is mainly concentrated on the tch not fully exstracting alot of the CBD in the plant. So basically the levels in the butter would be lower. I'm guessing this way isn't for you. So don't do it. But for the people that want as much of the CBD out of the trim/bud this is a good way. It's people like you that make trying to help with different ways of exstracting the tch, CBD, and CBN of there choice difficult. Just stick to the pipe and let people deside for themselves. I said this won't be for everybody. The people that love this way are the ones that want body relief but not couch locked. The ones that I know of that do best are people with joint/back pains. MS, arthritis and turrets. I fit in 4 of them. Smoking works for the fast relief but not long. So this is what we use. Helps for 4 hours and we don't have a problem doing our day to day. So if your just here to try and make me sound like a dumbass. It's not working.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

SICKWITITairg said:


> I use a crock pot as well, but no water. I just use as much butter/margerine/oil as will fill up half of the crock pot, then add trim (or ground buds). If you use water, some of the potency will be lost. Probably not much though.
> 
> Great post.


I've never done just butter or oil. Always used water with it. THC and CBD are infused into the butter/oil. But not the water. Don't think there is much loss at all if any. I'm sure there could be but I'm not worried about that small of amount. Maybe some day I will try just butter. Just not at this time and I'll keep it in mind. Thanks for adding a different option. Changes are always welcome.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 24, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> Name 1 strain that has 0 CBD. And agin I didn't say it's a higher CBD count then what it starts with. Just the the lower and slower butter/oil exstraction allows more of the CBD in the plant to be removed then fast method. In the end if I started with .12 % I'm going to end with .12% and the THC would still be the same. The point I was making is that when the fast method is used it is mainly concentrated on the tch not fully exstracting alot of the CBD in the plant. So basically the levels in the butter would be lower. I'm guessing this way isn't for you. So don't do it. But for the people that want as much of the CBD out of the trim/bud this is a good way. It's people like you that make trying to help with different ways of exstracting the tch, CBD, and CBN of there choice difficult. Just stick to the pipe and let people deside for themselves. I said this won't be for everybody. The people that love this way are the ones that want body relief but not couch locked. The ones that I know of that do best are people with joint/back pains. MS, arthritis and turrets. I fit in 4 of them. Smoking works for the fast relief but not long. So this is what we use. Helps for 4 hours and we don't have a problem doing our day to day. So if your just here to try and make me sound like a dumbass. It's not working.


Slow your roll there homie, no need to get all on the defensive....

I'm not out to make you sound like a dumbass, i'm here to set things straight because this thread is misleading because you've been mislead. I feel compelled to stop people from spreading misinformation.

There are plenty of strains out there with no CBD at all, and even more with such low levels they won't have any benefit to the patient. I'm not going to name any strains because that is pointless due to every strain out there having multiple pheno types with vastly different cannabinoid profiles to go with them. I get my meds tested at a place called Iron Labs, their website has great info and lists thousands of test results that you can look at, hundreds of which have 0.00 CBD. http://www.ironlabsllc.co/results.php Click on the different cannabinoids to arrange the list in order of highest to lowest %, its a good tool to study cannabinoid profiles.

If you want to experience true benefits of CBD you need to find a high CBD plant to start with. I personally use a strain that has tested from 10-16% CBD and less than 1% THC, its the only thing i use at this point. My personal main benefits are that i can medicate and still remain level headed and it helps me sleep.

Like i already said, your recipe is good but you needed a little constructive criticism.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

And I have said changes are welcome. But you said there are strains with no CBD I want to know just 1. There isn't! there are very low CBD and CBN strains but none without. Even the human body holds a singal cell of CBD that is why we react to it so well. I didn't post this so people can just say what they read. I did it to help. And clearly this is the way I do it and medicate. So not you or any one can say other wise. Saying I can get the same from a fast process is not true. So who is misinformed. If you dont belive me. Try it 1 time you will clearly see the difference. I have no way of testing it and dont plan in it. And you say you want what I clame this dose. So please try it then report back befor saying it's not what I say it is. After you tested I'm more inclined to hear your insights. But my money is if you like CBD high you will find this good. And yes I'm sure others can do it better. And I want to hear from them.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 24, 2012)

Looked at the link. What lab and how did they test it? Royal purp at .05%? it's tested other places at .14-.08% without a set range of testing there is no match from testers. Reason I won't have it tested.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 25, 2012)

Every single bit of information you asked for is on the Iron Labs website that I provided you a link for.

Like I already mentioned, there is plenty of variation of the cannabinoid profile within any strain out there. If you order a 10 pack of your favorite seeds from your favorite breeder and grow all 10 plants and have their buds test you will get different results from each plant.


----------



## gioua (Oct 25, 2012)

just spent like an hour on the ironlabs site.. I also did not know there were some tested with no cbd. I do love how that site can be listed by % as well.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Oct 29, 2012)

0% cbd RRRiiiiiiggggghhhht. sorry to inform you that your $200 mj analysis test isn't gonna be accurate enough to validate a 0% cbd claim


----------



## sunni (Oct 29, 2012)

slow down guys, you can bicker but dont get too outta hand


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 30, 2012)

dirtysnowball said:


> 0% cbd RRRiiiiiiggggghhhht. sorry to inform you that your $200 mj analysis test isn't gonna be accurate enough to validate a 0% cbd claim


So what does it matter if it has CBD but the amount is so low that the effects won't be noticed? These tests are accurate to 0.00%, so if a strain has 0.007% CBD is that really going to make any difference?


----------



## dirtysnowball (Oct 30, 2012)

ok i see your point, but im still undecided. im not sure which train of thought is correct... sooooo

heres my theory in english: you can eat plain steamed rice... or you could eat some steamed rice with salt & pepper, do you notice the salt and pepper?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 30, 2012)

dirtysnowball said:


> ok i see your point, but im still undecided. im not sure which train of thought is correct... sooooo
> 
> heres my theory in english: you can eat plain steamed rice... or you could eat some steamed rice with salt & pepper, do you notice the salt and pepper?


To apply your theory to what we are talking about here is like saying will you notice adding one grain of salt to a pound of rice?

An even better way of looking at this is what if the plant material used to make this butter had only 0.007% THC, would any one in their right mind consider that to be "high THC butter"?


----------



## cues (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice tutorial.
One strange thing I've noticed with edibles. As soon as I drink alcohol (even 1 beer), it brings me straight back down again, within half an hour. With smoking, it has the exact opposite effect.
Anyone else had this?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 30, 2012)

I said it before it's not going to raise the CBD levels of the plant. Only that it extracts more of it then the fast method. So yes if you use a low CBD strain it won't give you what you want. And yes all strains have CBD. There are no set standards so there is no one way to test. And going by one place that test is retarded. That's like having a doctor tell you there going to cut your arm off for ganggreen. While the next doc would only take what was needed. But you never asked. Cooking low and slow allows more of the CBD's pulled from the plant but won't raise the % levels. So let's say doing it fast pulls out 25% of the CBD's at .07% and this slow way pulls out 90% at .07% what is stronger? And those numbers are guesses. The slower way would be 3x stronger. (consentrate) of the same .07% levels of CBD.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 30, 2012)

cues said:


> Nice tutorial.
> One strange thing I've noticed with edibles. As soon as I drink alcohol (even 1 beer), it brings me straight back down again, within half an hour. With smoking, it has the exact opposite effect.
> Anyone else had this?


I drink and have never had that happen. But everybody is different.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 30, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I said it before it's not going to raise the CBD levels of the plant. Only that it extracts more of it then the fast method. So yes if you use a low CBD strain it won't give you what you want. And yes all strains have CBD. There are no set standards so there is no one way to test. And going by one place that test is retarded. That's like having a doctor tell you there going to cut your arm off for ganggreen. While the next doc would only take what was needed. But you never asked. Cooking low and slow allows more of the CBD's pulled from the plant but won't raise the % levels. So let's say doing it fast pulls out 25% of the CBD's at .07% and this slow way pulls out 90% at .07% what is stronger? And those numbers are guesses. The slower way would be 3x stronger. (consentrate) of the same .07% levels of CBD.


Get over it already... 

That lab does two types of testing, the two best methods in the industry. Retarded is your comparison of doctors opinions, these aren't opinions, they are facts...

For the third time now, you have a good recipe but this thread title is misleading.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 30, 2012)

If I fucken could edit the title I would. If anything to shut you the fuck up. I even posted that I messed up on punctuation. And your idea that 1 lab is the best is retarded. So please get off my thread unless it's a review after you have tried it. Or start your own.


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I drink and have never had that happen. But everybody is different.


I dont drink much anymore that I use MMJ daily... if I drink I wont smoke.. why feel worse then what your wanting..


----------



## DrHempenstein (Oct 30, 2012)

i dont really want to be part of the argument but here it is....Huel Perkins he isnt trying to say it makes the cbd levels higher than what it oringinaly was, just that in this method it has a higher overall percent in the butter than it would had it been made in the method for extracting the thc.
and @ warlock good job on the guide thanks a bunch....but next time just eat some of them cookies from the butter and chillax before you go hulk on someone for what im assuming was a misunderstanding.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 30, 2012)

I was high as I kite. I only went off after he jumped in and kepted going about CBD levels. I try to keep level headed. There are people that don't agree with everything. But anyone that believes there are cannabis plants that has no CBD or CBN is clearly a retard. And that pisses me off. For all I give a fuck delet this whole thread. I try to pass on what I use and found to work and I get this a$$hole trying to say it's misleading even after I made it clear. Just get rid of it. I'll post it somewhere eles. Not here.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 31, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> I was high as I kite. I only went off after he jumped in and kepted going about CBD levels. I try to keep level headed. There are people that don't agree with everything. But anyone that believes there are cannabis plants that has no CBD or CBN is clearly a retard. And that pisses me off. For all I give a fuck delet this whole thread. I try to pass on what I use and found to work and I get this a$$hole trying to say it's misleading even after I made it clear. Just get rid of it. I'll post it somewhere eles. Not here.


I provided proof and you just imply that its wrong, what more do you want? Where is your proof to back up anything you've said? I only used Iron Labs as an example because that's the lab I personally go to. Please contact other labs, do some research before you go off spouting more misinformation and name calling, you're just making yourself look ignorant.

If you knew anything about the selective breeding man has been doing to cannabis for hundreds of years you'd understand that CBD has almost been bred out of most strains that are bred with the purpose of getting you high. Just like there are strains of cannabis with virtually no THC out there in strains used to make agricultural products, all from selective breeding...


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the guide.

Where did you get a temp. crock pot? Every crock pot i've seen and the two I own are Lo-med-hi settings. I guess i'll just use a thermometer.

Also how do you dry your trim? I think I got my trim way too dry last harvest, or does it not matter?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just dry the trim to a crisp. Not going to smoke it. So no cure is needed ether. When cooking, making hash or oils dryer is better IMO.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Oct 31, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> I provided proof and you just imply that its wrong, what more do you want? Where is your proof to back up anything you've said? I only used Iron Labs as an example because that's the lab I personally go to. Please contact other labs, do some research before you go off spouting more misinformation and name calling, you're just making yourself look ignorant.
> 
> If you knew anything about the selective breeding man has been doing to cannabis for hundreds of years you'd understand that CBD has almost been bred out of most strains that are bred with the purpose of getting you high. Just like there are strains of cannabis with virtually no THC out there in strains used to make agricultural products, all from selective breeding...


There is a big difference between low and zero. So here try this site. http://budgenius.com/services.html
You might notice that the 2 are different. Why? Testing methods. You say you go by the one you use. Well I realy don't trust any of them that much. So I average different reviews. But any of them that say ZERO in THC or CBD are rejected. You can't breed out something that is part of there chemical make up. But you can weaken it and make others stronger. Or did hippies figure out something in the last 50 years that scientists can't do? And the only reason I'm calling you a asshole is you are only basing your info off that 1 site. And few few gramer problems I had and tried to correct. For better understanding. But you can't get past it. 

And me stating that it's stronger becouse it is concentrated is fact. Other wise bho and other oils wouldnt be as strong as they are.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 31, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/m/story?id=16706085

I'll pm you later and teach you more if you like, I've taken this lesson beyond what the cooking forum needs and will not respond to any more of your posts in this thread.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Nov 3, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaand, cut


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Nov 4, 2012)

+rep for getting me fucked up, i usually give it 15 mins with some butter and thats it done, this time i went 2 hours with 2 ounce of trimmings, this was way to strong for me i ended up being sick and slept allday, was way too high man but thanks for sharing your method.


----------



## Warlock1369 (Nov 5, 2012)

Killer Vanilla said:


> +rep for getting me fucked up, i usually give it 15 mins with some butter and thats it done, this time i went 2 hours with 2 ounce of trimmings, this was way to strong for me i ended up being sick and slept allday, was way too high man but thanks for sharing your method.


And that's the reason I said mix this with new butter to bring it down. You will need to play with it to find the mix you like. But it realy fucks you up.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Nov 7, 2012)

whoops double post :/


----------



## dirtysnowball (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by dirtysnowball:
> ok i see your point, but im still undecided. im not sure which train of thought is correct... sooooo
> 
> heres my theory in english: you can eat plain steamed rice... or you could eat some steamed rice with salt & pepper, do you notice the salt and pepper?





> Originally posted by Huel Perkins:
> To apply your theory to what we are talking about here is like saying will you notice adding one grain of salt to a pound of rice?
> 
> An even better way of looking at this is what if the plant material used to make this butter had only 0.007% THC, would any one in their right mind consider that to be "high THC butter"?


dude check it out its math, "your Question: if you had .007% salt in a pound of rice, would you be able to taste it?" (EDIT: Huel perkins never asked this question)

1 grain of salt = 000.00001g (thats 1/100,000th of a gram)
1 grain of rice = 000.02g (thats 1/50th of a gram)
1 LBS rice cooked = 542.00g (thats 27,100 grains in 1 pound) or 3.5 cups of rice


lets see .007% x 542g = 3.794g = .007% of 1 pound >>>>>> 3.794g x .00001 = 379,400 grains of salt

379,400 divided by 27,100 = 14 grains of salt per 1 rice grain
Or
3.79 table spoons of salt in 3.5 cups of rice....
Or
1 tablespoon salt/1cup rice
Or
CAN YOU TASTE 14 GRAINS OF SALT ON ONE RICE GRAIN????????? machinist foo


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 7, 2012)

dirtysnowball said:


> dude check it out its math, "your Question: if you had .007% salt in a pound of rice, would you be able to taste it?"
> 
> 1 grain of salt = 000.00001g (thats 1/100,000th of a gram)
> 1 grain of rice = 000.02g (thats 1/50th of a gram)
> ...


Great work man, really nice stuff...


Except you must have misread what i said and look foolish. I said...*

will you notice adding one grain of salt to a pound of rice?

​




*Nothing about 0.007% salt, sorry kiddo!

Warlock and i exchanged a few pm's, everything is cool. We both understand where one another was coming from and i don't believe anything else needs to be added to the thoughts we butted heads on.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Nov 7, 2012)

just saying


----------



## dirtysnowball (Nov 7, 2012)

ok ok ok i did just make a big mistake hahaha... i will fix that right now haha. i was trying to prove that you could taste .007% of salt.... i guess you can.... but we still dont know if you could sense .007% cbd aaaaahhhhhhh getting high and accomplishing nothing once again hahA


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Mar 7, 2013)

So glad I found this post! Thanks Warlock...I failed miserably at making bubble hash and don't want to lose the rest of my trim to in experience. I'll be making your recipe this weekend and cooking with it! Nice job explaining the process and using photos!


----------



## poplars (Mar 15, 2013)

warlock you can have a mod edit the title for you

I would but I'm not a mod of this section.

I really want to know where you got a crock pot with a thermostat on it!!!


----------

